
Global Nomad Guide: Web app providing resources for the international lifestyle - ajernigan
http://GlobalNomadGuide.app
======
ajernigan
Directory of hospitals & clinics around the world. Directory of therapists
focused on the globally mobile. Emergency contact numbers (112/911/etc) for
every country Vendors/suppliers for needed services

